# Goodyear Silent Armor



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I need tires and would like the Goodyear Silent Armor tires that I have heard so much about. While doing some searching online I discovered that they come in two series. The normal and the Pro-Grade. They both have the exact same warranty and load ratings so .....What is the difference and which ones do I want?????? The standard ones are 667.00 installed and the Pro Grade costs 875.00 installed. That is for a 265/75/16 for my GMC 2500HD Crew Cab Shortbed with a 6.0 liter. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mcginner (Jan 30, 2008)

What do you get from 365 used condoms?????

A GOOD YEAR tire

This joke isn't just funny but true. Every Goodyear I see come into my shop has a broken side or a cut that can't be repaired. I have seen much better tires that last a lot long with better traction then a Goodyear.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

mcginner: I would like to know what you are talking about. I have had four sets of them now, never once had an issue. Not to mention, you get a free warranty out of them. Full rate for anything other then road hazard. Pro rate for road hazard, and free roadside.

Nova: unsure of the series....I was only given Load range, and raised white lettering for choices. Here is a pic on my 06 Ford with them. I hauled a 26' trailer all the time and they took the abuse of overloading with no signs or damage. There a sweet tire, quiet, rugged, and awesome in the mud & snow. Nothing but good things out of these sneakers!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I HATE these tires. I'm on my second set. The first set was shot at about 3-4k miles. One had a slipped belt and all four were at the wear bar. Now, my current set has about 7k on them and they are at about 2/32" and will be warrantied out like the first set. These are also the pro-grade. I would hate to see the "regular grade". I've picked up more nails and such with these tires than any set in my life. I will be going back to Bridgestone Revos. BTW, I got almost 85k out of my OE Bridgestone Duravis M773's.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, that sucks.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have the progrades on my truck. They held the weight in the bed and pulling the trailer just fine. Excellent wet traction and great snow traction too. They have 6k on them now and have not one sign of wear. Just remember to keep them rotated every 6k. That will help extend the life of them as well as keeping the tires properly inflated.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

goodyears spin like junk. balence with tons of weight. and we have warrentyed tons of the new silent armors for tread life warrenty. 

bfg/cooper/f/s anything other than badyears.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

sweetk30;646866 said:


> goodyears spin like junk. balence with tons of weight. and we have warrentyed tons of the new silent armors for tread life warrenty.
> 
> bfg/cooper/f/s anything other than badyears.


I'll give you that mine only last 30,00 they said 60,000 k but they will buy them back & I like them . I run a pallet in the bed & a dump so i do have weight . they are good tires for me tho .


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I have them on my truck and they will not last anywhere near 50k they said. Mine have 15k and are half worn and also had big problems getting them balanced. Maybe if you never load up your truck and only drive on the highway you will get 50k out of them but if you work your truck be ready to change them in 30k. I'm not very happy with the tires and hoping they stand by there warranty when they wear out next year. Going to get coopers next time.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh Stop it.......I worked the hell out of all 3 sets of mine, and I got between 49k to 61k on all of them. They weren't even bald when I swaped them out either. Maybe you need a lesson in tire pressure or something.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Dont be a smart a$$ because I know what pressure to run them and rotate them every oil change which is about 4k. The tires wear very quick and if I get 30k out of them I'll be lucky. I'm not the only one with this problem, goodyear should check there work better because it's either you get tires that last 50-60k or tires that are crap in 30-35k.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Like I said you probably need a lesson in tire pressure.


----------



## mcginner (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Repoman are you one of those wrecker operators that drink and drive and just throw a J hook under the vehicle to pull it. You around the exhaust or trailing arm because you really sound like an idiot defending goodyear. Go back to the junkyard where you belong.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

oh....I'm the idiot. Because I have had good results with those particular Good Years? You have your opinion, I have mine. Simple as that. I am not a wrecker operator you ignorant fart, I am licensed & bonded repossession agent. Its the stupid grease monkeys like you I would rather wrap that j hook you fondly know so much about and wrap it around your neck rather then talk to you.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes you have your opinion and I didn't say that you lieing but some of us have our opinion that they wear out too fast. Don't make it seem like were stupid and don't know what preasure to run in our tires and you won't get rude comments back.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Some tires no matter what kind will wear faster than others. I had Kumhos before these and they were garbage at 17k miles. I kept the pressure pristine and rotated them too. They had no issue balancing these tires, I watched them put them on and everything.


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had the Goodyear Silent Armor Pro-Grade and BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A KO's on one particular truck. I can say this between the two: The BFG's did last me longer than the Goodyears. About 25,000 longer to be exact. I also felt that the Goodyears had alot of play in the sidewalls, and yes both tires had the same sidewall rating and I ran the same constant pressures in both sets. It seemed to cause extra "play" in the steering, and the truck liked to wander more than with the BFG's. That being said, the Goodyears did have excellent grip in the snow for plowing, but so did the BFG's. As with most things, if you can get the better deal with the Goodyears, I wouldn't hesitate and buying them and I think you'll be satisfied. If it were me and money was not as much of an issue, I'd go with the BFG's. I think you'd be very happy, just keep them rotated to prevent excess noise. I will be buying another set of BFG's myself.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will agree on the sidewalls flexing too easily it seems and the truck does like to wander around a bit now. When these do wear out, BFG AT KO's will be put on. Had em before, but the Goodyears had a better deal going


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

simoncx,

Did you make sure you bought the correct load rating? I'm new to tire science and I was blown away when I found out there could be 4 or 5 different versions of the SAME tire. The only difference was speed/load ratings......

food for thought,
beatle78


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

Today, I ordered Cooper Discovery ATR 265/75/16E. I got a friend that can get Cooper and Got them for under 600.00 installed. Plus Cooper Has a 50.00 rebate right now.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Yup they put on e load pro grade tires, I think I got a lemon goodyear set.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers last year for $620 mounted and balanced. I just got my new consumer reports mag.........................and whose tires were at the very top of the list? Mine! They are e-rated and quiet as all heck


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I know it's a Chevy forum....but I have two sets of Silent Armors.

275/70R17 Silent Armor on the 99 F-150 4x4. Right around 45,000 miles on them.....still lots of tread left (haven't measured). Plowed with them for 3 winters I believe, no complaints. Great in the snow and rain.

325/60R18 Silent Armor Pro Grade on my 07 F-350 4x4 diesel. Have 36,400 miles on them right now. I tow 9,000 to 12,500lbs regularly, and often haul 2,000-3,000lbs in the bed. Based on current wear I should get over 50,000 miles on them by the time they reach 2/32". Of course, I'll probably replace them before they get that low on tread. Great in the snow and rain, this will be the first winter plowing with the truck.

Both trucks get aligned once a year, and tires rotated every 5,000-6,000 miles.


----------



## THOR72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just had the pro-gaurds installed, plowed w/them twice already and love them. If you have enough weight in the bed you can push in 2wheel drive w/very little spinning. Great tire ! My 2nd set.


----------

